# World 'in uncharted territory' as coronavirus spreads: WHO



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why does he say this?

“We are in uncharted territory - we have never seen before a respiratory pathogen that is capable of community transmission but at the same time which can also be contained with the right measures,” WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus told a news briefing in Geneva.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tory-as-coronavirus-spreads-who-idUSKBN20P1LO


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

That seems odd.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I heard it's all fake.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If he knows how to contain it maybe he should share it.

5 dead in Washington.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Why does he say this?


I'd have to say "ignorance".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> 5 dead in Washington.


https://apnews.com/45393d272612f46899d269b1966c869a

"SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — This is a breaking news development. The previous story appears below.

Health officials in Washington state said Monday that three more people had died from the coronavirus, bringing the total to five in the state and United States.

Dr. Jeff Duchin from Public Health – Seattle & King County announced the new deaths at a news conference.

Researchers said earlier the virus may have been circulating for weeks undetected in Washington state."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> https://apnews.com/45393d272612f46899d269b1966c869a
> 
> "SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — This is a breaking news development. The previous story appears below.
> 
> ...


6


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I heard it's all fake.


I have not heard that


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I have not heard that


She hasn't either.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I would assume many people at that nursing home will die from it. I mean, it is a nursing home after all. 

We keep hearing about how many deaths we have had this year from the regular flu (and yes my brother passed away with it right before Christmas) and the death rate is point something. The death rate for coronavirus is given in many numbers but conservatively at 2.+%. That means we can expect to lose at least 20 times as many people with the new virus once it becomes wide spread and there is no reason to not expect it to go widespread.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

One thing no, two, we know for sure: The world isn't flat, and all those dragons on the maps are not really there anymore..But then, there aren't very many fish there any more, either.

geo


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

So far there have been 45,393 cases, of those 3,048 have died.

So just a hair less than 10% of the people who have gottenit have died from it.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought the number of known cases was around 89,000. Where did you get the 45,393?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> I thought the number of known cases was around 89,000. Where did you get the 45,393?


corona virus tracker
http://corona.webrats.com/

45,000 have recovered from the virus.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ET1 SS said:


> So far *there have been 45,393 cases*, of those 3,048 have died.
> 
> So just a hair less than 10% of the people who have gottenit have died from it.


You're off by about 50%.
You're figure is the number that have recovered.
Total Confirmed
89,255
Total Recovered
45,393
Total Deaths
3,048
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You're off by about 50%.
> You're figure is the number that have recovered.
> Total Confirmed
> 89,255
> ...


So... 3.4% mortality rate


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> So... 3.4% mortality rate


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


>


I would’ve thought malaria.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am really surprised how people here, and in general, have reacted to this


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

There is now a presumptive case at my daughters university.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I would’ve thought malaria.


TB is more worldwide.
Malaria is mostly confined to the Tropics since mosquitoes are the vector.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> There is now a presumptive case at my daughters university.


Let's hope it's a bad diagnosis.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


>


And? All I was doing was correcting the earlier comment of 10%.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Let's hope it's a bad diagnosis.


Hoping.
They recalled all of the exchange students from Florence back home. And asked them to take temps twice a day. 
Who knows if they are infected.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I don't understand how posting about all these other diseases and mortality rates has anything to do with what is now being faced.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

robin416 said:


> I don't understand how posting about all these other diseases and mortality rates has anything to do with what is now being faced.


Trying to lend perspective to calm the hysteria.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

robin416 said:


> I don't understand how posting about all these other diseases and mortality rates has anything to do with what is now being faced.


They don't seem to realize this is not instead of it's in addition to.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SRSLADE said:


> They don't seem to realize this is not instead of it's in addition to.


I think everyone understands that.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I hope so.
Addressing another disease in this thread seems ODD.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> They don't seem to realize this is not instead of it's in addition to.


You so often tell us with great clarity what other people are thinking, but your own thoughts seem to be ambiguous nonsense


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I hope so.
> Addressing another disease in this thread seems ODD.


I tried to explain it to you, but it does not fit your narrative.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> There is now a presumptive case at my daughters university.


Hope they clear that case, will be thinking good thoughts for you all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> And? All I was doing was correcting the earlier comment of 10%.


And...no one is panicking over TB even though it's more deadly.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> They don't seem to realize this is not instead of it's in addition to.





robin416 said:


> I don't understand how posting about all these other diseases and mortality rates has anything to do with *what is now being faced*.


It's to show how silly it is to get in an uproar over this virus when no one has reacted like this to those other more deadly diseases. 

It's not rocket science to see the relationship.

"What is now being faced" is no more deadly than many things people have faced since time began. 

The biggest difference now is the internet hype driving the hysteria.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

ET1 SS said:


> corona virus tracker
> http://corona.webrats.com/
> 
> 45,000 have recovered from the virus.


Ok. I didn't realize that was a recovered number. I thought it was total sick. My bad.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

How many people died from TB in the US last year?
We have to double check these ODD numbers to see if they are in the US.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> How many people died from TB in the US last year


Try Google if you want that data.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Try Google if you want that data.


I have and suggest you do the same.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

There is also the fact we know what TB is, can test for it easily and treat it. We don't know about this virus. Even the best of the best medical experts show concern about this virus.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I have and suggest you do the same.


I wasn't curious about it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> There is also the fact we know what TB is, can test for it easily and treat it. We don't know about this virus. Even the best of the best medical experts show concern about this virus.


That has nothing to do with what I said, nor with people's reactions (and over-reactions).
We know it's not as deadly as SARS or MERS.
It's just another Coronavirus.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> And...no one is panicking over TB even though it's more deadly.


Probably because we are vaccinated against TB. And the death rate of TB in the US was only 0.2% in 2017 so, as for the US, this is still more deadly at the current mortality rate of 6%.
https://www.who.int/gho/tb/epidemic/cases_deaths/en/

ETA: Correction: the vaccination is no longer widely used in the US


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> Probably because we are vaccinated against TB. And the death rate of TB in the US was only 0.2% in 2017 so, as for the US, this is still more deadly at the current mortality rate of 6%


The death rate for COVID-19 n Korea is only 0.5% according to the latest numbers I've seen.
The actual rate is probably lower since most people only get a mild case that wouldn't even be reported.

https://www.who.int/gho/tb/epidemic/cases_deaths/en/


> The *TB mortality rate* (i.e. TB deaths among HIV-negative people per 100 000 population per year) is falling at about *3%* per year, and the overall reduction in the period 2000–2017 was 42%.


"In 2017, the most recent data available, 515 deaths in the United States were attributed to TB. This is a decrease from 528 deaths attributed to TB in 2016."


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gleepish said:


> Probably because we are vaccinated against TB. And the death rate of TB in the US was only 0.2% in 2017 so, as for the US, this is still more deadly at the current mortality rate of 6%.
> https://www.who.int/gho/tb/epidemic/cases_deaths/en/


we aren’t vaccinated against TB.
At least not here in the US.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> we aren’t vaccinated against TB.
> At least not here in the US.


You are correct, the vaccination is no longer widely used in the US... I stand corrected.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The death rate for COVID-19 n Korea is only 0.5% according to the latest numbers I've seen.
> The actual rate is probably lower since most people only get a mild case that wouldn't even be reported.


Maybe if we would start testing and could get a better idea of how many people have it, the 6% would lower. Right now all I can do is go by the numbers provided.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> Maybe if we would start testing and could get a better idea of how many people have it, the 6% would lower. Right now all I can do is go by the numbers provided.


The numbers in South Korea are much a better indicator. They have tested around 165,000 people and confirmed 4212 cases of which 22 have died, which comes to about 0.5%
The sample case number here so far is too small to be useful or accurate.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I may need to do more shopping.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The numbers in South Korea are much a better indicator. They have tested around 165,000 people and confirmed 4212 cases of which 22 have died, which comes to about 0.5%
> The sample case number here so far is too small to be useful or accurate.


Well, like I said, if we had better numbers, we'd have better numbers.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Best we can hope for is a linear increase, which would be a constant number or new cases per day, as opposed to the exponential rate it initially was spreading at (doubling at regular intervals). This would provide time for a vaccine, which is at minimum a few months away. There is close to a 10% mortality rate. With a world population of 1,220,000,000, that's 122,000,000 people! Pray for that vaccine! And keep your immune system in its best shape, especially if you are older.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> Best we can hope for is a linear increase, which would be a constant number or new cases per day, as opposed to the exponential rate it initially was spreading at (doubling at regular intervals).


Look at the chart in the lower right corner, and click "daily cases" to see the trend:
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

MichaelZ said:


> Best we can hope for is a linear increase, which would be a constant number or new cases per day, as opposed to the exponential rate it initially was spreading at (doubling at regular intervals). This would provide time for a vaccine, which is at minimum a few months away. There is close to a 10% mortality rate. With a world population of 1,220,000,000, that's 122,000,000 people! Pray for that vaccine! And keep your immune system in its best shape, especially if you are older.


Check the numbers in Italy. The increase is greater than linear.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


>


And they inject TB into you when you have certain cancers.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

At this point in time it appears that if you are over 60 and have any morbidity, you should take every precaution you can. The younger you are than 60, the lower the mortality rate.

The mortality rate in those over 60 is highest in people with heart disease, diabetes, hypertension, chronic respiratory disease, and cancer. Over 80 has highest mortality rate, then over 70, then 60.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Time will tell.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

What hysteria? Some people are concerned and follow the advance of the virus closely. What is wrong with that?

I don't think it's going to be a devastating issue, although it will be worse in poor countries without decent healthcare. But that doesn't mean the people who are concerned are silly, hysterical, or anything else simply because I'm not.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> And they inject TB into you when you have certain cancers.


Do you mean BCG for bladder cancer? 

https://www.cancer.org/cancer/bladder-cancer/treating/intravesical-therapy.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> What hysteria?


https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/h...k/news-story/eaf63d03653d5173c5f66478e82c772f


> Aldi customers are outraged at the bare shelves in supermarkets as extreme “panic buying” in Australia leaves nothing for anyone else.


https://patch.com/new-york/new-york-city/prime-now-day-delay-nyc-amid-coronavirus-panic-shopping


> *Prime Now Sees Day Waits In NYC Amid Coronavirus Panic Shopping*
> *Amazon's grocery delivery service saw delayed service as stores across the city reported shortages of masks, hand sanitizer and water.*


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> What hysteria? Some people are concerned and follow the advance of the virus closely. What is wrong with that?
> 
> I don't think it's going to be a devastating issue, although it will be worse in poor countries without decent healthcare. But that doesn't mean the people who are concerned are silly, *hysterical*, or anything else simply because I'm not.


Yes they are


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Yes they are


Some have been long before this virus appeared.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to Community Chorus practice last night in the Presbyterian church. This was taped right next to the soap dispenser in the rest room:

A *prayer of St*. *Francis of Assisi*: "Lord, make me an instrument of your peace; where there is hatred, let me sow love; where there is injury, pardon; where there is discord, union; where there is doubt, faith; where there is despair, hope; where there is darkness, light; and where there is sadness, joy.

That's the recommended length of time that should be spent washing your hands...…..

geo


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

robin416 said:


> There is also the fact we know what TB is, can test for it easily and treat it. We don't know about this virus. Even the best of the best medical experts show concern about this virus.


Odd fact. I always test positive for tb scratch test., but never have it


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> At this point in time it appears that if you are over 60 and have any morbidity, you should take every precaution you can. The younger you are than 60, the lower the mortality rate.
> 
> The mortality rate in those over 60 is highest in people with heart disease, diabetes, hypertension, chronic respiratory disease, and cancer. Over 80 has highest mortality rate, then over 70, then 60.


Stop that, stop that right now. Fingers in my ears. I am just over 60 and have auto immune issue.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

SRSLADE said:


> They don't seem to realize this is not instead of it's in addition to.


True. 
With all the talk of cases and death no one is mentioning whether recovered patients are left with substantial lung damage or other lingering side effects.
Anyone have any info on that?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

keenataz said:


> Odd fact. I always test positive for tb scratch test., but never have it


Encapsulated?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> we aren’t vaccinated against TB.
> At least not here in the US.


I was in the early 1950's. My paternal gf died in his 30's from it and my father and his brothers all tested positive around 1918...
I have a round scar on my shoulder.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

light rain said:


> I was in the early 1950's. My paternal gf died in his 30's from it and my father and his brothers all tested positive around 1918...
> I have a round scar on my shoulder.


We don’t vaccinate any more for it nor have for many years which is what the context was here. I have a scar on my upper arm from smallpox vaccine.

My father in law had TB as a kid and though he was cured with antibiotics, it disallowed him from becoming a medical doctor.
Which was ultimately good as he went on to patent the First synthetic human insulin and growth hormone.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> We don’t vaccinate any more for it nor have for many years which is what the context was here. I have a scar on my upper arm from smallpox vaccine.
> 
> My father in law had TB as a kid and though he was cured with antibiotics, it disallowed him from becoming a medical doctor.
> Which was ultimately good as he went on to patent the First synthetic human insulin and growth hormone.


Maybe it is a smallpox scar. I have a physical coming up. I'll ask my Doc...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you mean BCG for bladder cancer?
> 
> https://www.cancer.org/cancer/bladder-cancer/treating/intravesical-therapy.html


Not sure. I just know what the pharmacist told me when she mentioned some of the stuff the use in the compounding rooms. TB is one of those.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you mean BCG for bladder cancer?
> 
> https://www.cancer.org/cancer/bladder-cancer/treating/intravesical-therapy.html


Pop is still getting treatment for his bladder cancer. The doctor told him it was live TB but it might be BCG. He has to take the precautions listed in another article I found about it, bleaching the toilet, washing hands, etc.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Pop is still getting treatment for his bladder cancer. The doctor told him it was live TB but it might be BCG. He has to take the precautions listed in another article I found about it, bleaching the toilet, washing hands, etc.


BCG is the vaccine for TB. It's not the TB bacterium, but it's closely related (Mycobacterium bovis) and is an attenuated version. 

I had no idea it was being used, and it's fascinating. 

How is your Pop doing?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> BCG is the vaccine for TB. It's not the TB bacterium, but it's closely related (Mycobacterium bovis) and is an attenuated version.
> 
> I had no idea it was being used, and it's fascinating.
> 
> How is your Pop doing?


There is really no telling what they use in chemo. I was surprised too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 84244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it slowing down?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Is it slowing down?


It seems to be according to the data here:
Total Confirmed
94,251
Total Deaths
3,214
Total Recovered
51,039
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

The number of new infections *confirmed* might spike again due to more testing, but the first ones infected are starting to recover now, so it seems to have run it's course in some places.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you seen anything that gave the demographics of those that succumb?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I heard that Seattle is encouraging people over 60 to stay home or severely limit travel. The concerned person that posted me, (I'm quite a ways over 60 and in the Midwest) was assured that I/we have rations if things get bad...

*Not enough beer or potatoes though... *Irish...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> BCG is the vaccine for TB. It's not the TB bacterium, but it's closely related (Mycobacterium bovis) and is an attenuated version.
> 
> I had no idea it was being used, and it's fascinating.
> 
> How is your Pop doing?


So far the cancer is in remission but he still gets the treatment. Another round starts next week. He said the more treatments he has, the more it irritates his bladder and prostate. 
Thanks for asking.



mreynolds said:


> There is really no telling what they use in chemo. I was surprised too.


Pop isn't getting any chemo, just the TB infusion. He is part of an experimental treatment group. I'm not sure exactly what is different than the other infusion because he can't explain it, a lot of technical jargon neither he or mom understand. He was mostly concerned about keeping his bladder, which is looking real good so far.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

For those that want a laugh.
Trump has a hunch mortality is under 1 percent.
The WHO says 3.4 percent.
It's a miracle.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It must be Super Thursday.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is that his sister or his mother?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> For those that want a laugh.
> Trump has a hunch mortality is under 1 percent.
> The WHO says 3.4 percent.
> It's a miracle.


It's all those mysterious unreported cases... someone said they'd bring the mortality rate down...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

gleepish said:


> It's all those mysterious unreported cases... someone said they'd bring the mortality rate down...


It will. I said it.

The majority of people with cold or flu don't go to the doctor if they have no other issues. And since this virus has similar symptoms, most won't. So as much as it pains me, Trump is correct.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> It's all those mysterious unreported cases...


Around 80% of the cases are "mild" so odds are good they aren't being reported at all.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Our culture just has forgotten that rampant diseases and plagues were fact of life 100 years ago and before. Like pointed out at most these things run their course and usually not over 5% mortality. Its the fear you are one of that 5% that creates unease and panic.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

SRSLADE said:


> For those that want a laugh.
> Trump has a hunch mortality is under 1 percent.
> The WHO says 3.4 percent.
> It's a miracle.


No politics.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

No mention of politics.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Around 80% of the cases are "mild" so odds are good they aren't being reported at all.


Don't get me wrong, I completely agree with you... I was just replying to a post that may be taken as being political in the most unpolitical way I could think of. 

I truly do believe that there are thousands of more cases in the US and that will drastically reduce the mortality rate. That's kind of my point behind needing more testing done. For me, it's wanting to know the full picture of what we are dealing with. There is a huge difference in how people react to 5,000 cases and 10 deaths and 150 cases and 10 deaths. Not only do we need to know just how wide spread the virus is in the US, we need to get true mortality numbers. 

You see people talking about how the numbers coming out of other countries are faulty in one way or another, either from the way they are counting cases or from shady governments. Seeing the numbers in the US, of course people are up in arms--if for no other reason it is shameful that other countries are testing thousands of people and we're now 2 months in and just starting to test sporadically. No matter how you feel about the numbers in other parts of the world, I want to know what OUR numbers are. 

That was a whole lot just to say: Give us the real numbers and i think you'll see a drop in the 'hysteria'


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gleepish said:


> That was a whole lot just to say: *Give us the real numbers* and i think you'll see a drop in the 'hysteria'


Correct.

I think South Korea's numbers are the most accurate so far since they've tested far more people and they have more credibility. 

Their figures work out to around a 0.5% mortality rate.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

At this time no one knows how many people will die from this virus.
It does look like we're in for a wild ride.
The best thing you can do for yourself is be prepared as you see fit.
Time will tell how this plays out.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The virus likely got started too late in the season to be a great threat, this year.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.npr.org/2020/02/17/8067...ion-data-confirms-around-80-of-cases-are-mild

"The virus behind COVID-19 continues to spread, but there are small signs of good news — the death rate is still lower than other coronaviruses and new research confirms most cases are mild."

Total Confirmed
96,893
Total Deaths
3,305
Total Recovered
53,638

US Figures:
Total Confirmed
164
Total Deaths
11
Total Recovered
8
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> The virus likely got started too late in the season to be a great threat, this year.


So far, I don't think there is any indication that warm weather effects the virus. The hope is that it does.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Correct.
> 
> I think South Korea's numbers are the most accurate so far since they've tested far more people and they have more credibility.
> 
> Their figures work out to around a 0.5% mortality rate.


It's also going to depend on which strain(s) is active in a country.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> It's also going to depend on which strain(s) is active in a country.


The most common is the weaker of the two.
There is always the potential for further mutation in either direction.



MoonRiver said:


> So far, I don't think there is any indication that warm weather effects the virus.


It affects the spread of every other coronavirus and there's no reason to think this one is radically different.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It affects the spread of every other coronavirus and there's no reason to think this one is radically different.


Yes, there is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> Yes, there is.


Why is that?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Because.....

THE SKY IS FALLING!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Think there might be some better information coming out soon. Just heard the little town down the road now has test kits, this is a very small town (about 400 hundred people, small clinic, doctors twice a month). There are very strict guidelines on how to get it, to prevent any exposure to others.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> So far, I don't think there is any indication that warm weather effects the virus. The hope is that it does.


It is a corona virus. In the environment, it should act just as other corona viruses do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Think there might be some better information coming out soon. Just heard the little town down the road now has test kits, this is a very small town (about 400 hundred people, small clinic, doctors twice a month). There are very strict guidelines on how to get it, to prevent any exposure to others.


Just this week they have started allowing many local labs to run the tests, and over a million kits have been sent out. 
If they would simply use a little common sense this could be better contained.

They need to stop letting people go in and out of places where there are infected people if they aren't using strict PPE and decontamination procedures.

We wouldn't have a case in NC had they not allowed someone to visit the nursing home in Seattle and then fly here.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> It is a corona virus. In the environment, it should act just as other corona viruses do.


You're quoting BFF to me now.

Show me an expert that has said that warm weather will stop covid-19.

They hope it will, but it is spreading to countries near the equator and countries in the southern hemisphere; in other words, countries where it is hot. You would think by now they would have run temperature tests against the virus, but I haven't seen any mention of them.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Why is that?





> there's no reason to think this one is radically different.


You are the one that made a statement of fact, so prove it. Show me the proof this virus is the same as other coronavirus and will go away when the weather is warmer.

My post was qualified "_I don't think _there is any indication that warm weather effects the virus." It doesn't require proof as it is stated as to what I think.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> You're quoting BFF to me now.
> 
> Show me an expert that has said that warm weather will stop covid-19.
> 
> They hope it will, but it is spreading to countries near the equator and countries in the southern hemisphere; in other words, countries where it is hot. You would think by now they would have run temperature tests against the virus, but I haven't seen any mention of them.


Corona viruses are not AS stable at higher temps. at 60 degrees F, it may last for 3 to ten days in body fluid in the environment. At 80 it may last for 12 hours. At 90 perhaps 3 hours. It can still be transmitted, but, there is less time and with less time, fewer people are infected, and the spread is stopped. On top of that, we tend to be less compacted in the warmer months giving the virus even less of an opportunity for more infection. Soon the cycle is broken. It is a similar pattern with any outbreak.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> Corona viruses are not AS stable at higher temps. at 60 degrees F, it may last for 3 to ten days in body fluid in the environment. At 80 it may last for 12 hours. At 90 perhaps 3 hours. It can still be transmitted, but, there is less time and with less time, fewer people are infected, and the spread is stopped. On top of that, we tend to be less compacted in the warmer months giving the virus even less of an opportunity for more infection. Soon the cycle is broken. It is a similar pattern with any outbreak.


I know all that, what I am saying is that what I have read says there is no indication that warm weather is going to stop the spread of this virus. The experts thought it would, but so far they are not seeing any indication of it. It certainly is possible that someone has reported that warm weather is having an effect and I haven't seen it. Show it to me if you have seen any paper showing that warm weather is stopping the spread.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> My post was qualified "_I don't think _there is any indication that warm weather effects the virus." It doesn't require proof as it is stated as to what I think.


That's not exactly what you said. 


> Bearfootfarm said: ↑
> It affects the spread of every other coronavirus and there's *no reason* to think this one is radically different.





> MoonRiver said: ↑
> Yes, *there is*.


You've yet to show any reason to think it's different but you declared they exist.

https://time.com/5790880/coronavirus-warm-weather-summer/


> *There’s precedent for the idea that the COVID-19 outbreak will collapse with the onset of summer.*
> 
> The common cold is most prevalent in the winter and spring, and influenza is most common during the fall and winter in the U.S., with flu activity peaking between December and February, according to the CDC.
> 
> ...


Cases *appearing* in warmer climates isn't proof it's spreading as easily there.
It just means those people had close contact with someone from another area who had it.

It's being spread artificially on planes and ships in controlled climates.
That's also been explained more than once.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> I know all that, what I am saying is that what I have read says there is no indication that warm weather is going to stop the spread of this virus. The experts thought it would, but so far they are not seeing any indication of it. It certainly is possible that someone has reported that warm weather is having an effect and I haven't seen it. Show it to me if you have seen any paper showing that warm weather is stopping the spread.


I am not aware that it is spreading in warmer climates. Most of the infected have recently been in other countries with outbreaks, or, on ships/aircraft with infected people.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

What if it gets into air conditioners?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> *What if *it gets into air conditioners?


HEPA filters can trap the virus and hold it long enough for it to die.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The scientists questioning whether it will behave the same as other Coronavirus' is why many are concerned about how it's going to behave in the long term.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> You are the one that made a statement of fact, so prove it. Show me the proof this virus is the same as other coronavirus and will go away when the weather is warmer.


LOL
You said that before.
It wasn't true then either.
It's been explained.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> The *scientists questioning* whether it will behave the same as other Coronavirus' is why many are concerned about how it's going to behave in the long term.


I haven't seen a lot of those.
I've seen more that say we don't know enough to be "certain", but that we do know a lot about these types of viruses in general.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> So far the cancer is in remission but he still gets the treatment. Another round starts next week. He said the more treatments he has, the more it irritates his bladder and prostate.
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if they call it a chemo. I just know they make it in the chemo lab.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

SRSLADE said:


> What if it gets into air conditioners?


Turn on the heat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

"David Heymann at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, who led the global response to the SARS outbreak in 2003, points out that the MERS coronavirus has spread in Saudi Arabia in August, when it is very hot. “These viruses can certainly spread during high temperature seasons,” he says.

It is thought one reason why flu spreads less readily in summer is that people spend less time together in confined spaces. In particular, it could be linked to school closures, says John Edmunds, also at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine."



Read more: https://www.newscientist.com/articl...ak-die-out-in-the-summers-heat/#ixzz6FqkoQC5w


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Wonderful woman and what a story.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's a fact. like HJ mentioned it's the fear of being the 1% or 2 or 5 or whatever it is. i remember when TB was going through nfld. people were shut up in sanatoriums. mom lost her sister in there. every one was scared to death. mom wouldn't let us little ones through the door. 

you didn't associate with the relatives etc of people who had it. it was terrible. people were shunned. our cousins next door weren't allowed over. mom was always going about spraying this desinfectant. which was probably worse for us in he long run. although we never did get any of that stuff that was going around.

i'm a bit scared yes, this is not the way i want to go. that's why i'm self isolating and supposedly it isn't here yet . but my son said last night it certainly could be but it's mild like someone else mentioned and people aren't going to doctors. and likely some people are scared to go because they might get quarantined. it's in quebec and that's nowhere. people are going up and down from here every day~Georgia


----------

